# 2012 Toronto Pro Prejudging Photos [212 Class and Open].



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)

2012torontopro Photo Gallery


----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 1, 2012)

Willmore has it if he doesn't blow it before tomorrow! The new scoring criteria allows them to gain 50% of their score the day after pre judging. That line up was shallow. Need to up the prize $$$....


----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Matt C (Jun 2, 2012)




----------

